# super cissus rx  bulk



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 13, 2013)

Just picked up a bottle of the super cissus 

I figure its cheaper then my current glucosamine condroitin supplement so i will give it a shot

anyone dosing from the bulk form that can help me out? When I say bulk I bought it from usp labs in there getto container w/ no scoop and a home brew label that says 1/4 tsp =1100mg 

Today I used about a tsp in my bcaa's but I would like a suggestion just for overall joint health i am not in any real pain


thanks for the help


----------



## 11Bravo (Jun 13, 2013)

I buy the caps and stack it with Achilles. Works wonders. That dick Guerilla told me about that combo.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 13, 2013)

link for what you bought please?


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 13, 2013)

POB the bulk is on Nutra planet.
I think GR mentioned it before. 
I was reading all the threads on cissus here at SI last night.
Going to take a bit off treat my elbow.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 13, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> POB the bulk is on Nutra planet.
> I think GR mentioned it before.
> I was reading all the threads on cissus here at SI last night.
> Going to take a bit off treat my elbow.



x2x....


POB i have some i dont use.  PM me and il get it out to ya.  

nutra is cheap on their bulk stuff.  very cheap.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 13, 2013)

http://www.nutraplanet.com/product/uspowders/bulk-super-cissus-rx-100-grams.html

dosing help anyone??


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 13, 2013)

o and a update . be sure to mix it with something that is strong b/c it tastes like ass .


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Ive always heard good things about Cissus. I may have to try some as well.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 14, 2013)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> http://www.nutraplanet.com/product/uspowders/bulk-super-cissus-rx-100-grams.html
> 
> dosing help anyone??



1/4 teaspoon twice per day.


----------



## Braw16 (Jun 14, 2013)

I know you want to load on glucosamine for at least 4weeks at 2000mgs per day then after that go down to 1500mg per day my wife is pharmacist and said thats how it should be dosed if I'm reading and understanding correctly.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 14, 2013)

Ive done the cissus route and it was awesome while i was using it, but ill be damned if my joints didnt hurt worse 2 weeks after i quit using it!

But i may have to try it again as it did work well and coupled w deca, might be even better?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 14, 2013)

Best combo ive ever taken for joint, ligament, and tendon care and support has been:

2000-2500 epa and dha from fish oil
Supercissus from usplabs
Achilles from Antaeus labs

I shit you not even just the two joint supps together will not only cover your joints, ligaments and tendons, but cissus quadrangularis (super cissus) has actually been shown in studies to help with cortisol control when taken regularly. Cant beat that. 

You take that combo and still have issues, its likely you need medical care. 

And yes the bulk powder tastes like hot garbage, but you need to suck it up or just hit a supp shop and buy the pills.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 14, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> 1/4 teaspoon twice per day.



bout that, yeah.  depends how bad things are.


----------

